# my 66 GTO build



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

well guys, id like to introduce myself, im new here. im Vinny, 16 in high school, and this is mine and my dads car. my dad bought it around 11 years ago, and ita always been a daily driver, until the 455 we had in it blew last year (july 2011). the cam wore down, metal shavings got into the motor, blocked off all oil pressure, and boom. sent it out to the builder said one month. i begged my dad "Please let me smooth the firewall out, its so ugly stock" "ok" busted my rear end grinding it down. motor guy calls, says we wont get the heart back until winter. that was it, we couldnt stop. started tearing it down, but never actually finished, by then i had the whole front clip torn off, and the firewall was somewhat complete. then the motor guy says spring. we were ok with how long the motor took because we know he is a good builder, and he is going to make it bulletproof, and we would rather have it perfect than half assed. thats when i begged my dad to restore it. we were already into it, a little more cant hurt. boy was i wrong. we planned to be done by spring, but we didnt even have the body stripped by then (other priorities got in our way) so i started stripping the body down in spring of this year and was completely stripped in about a month. everything got put on the side once football started. fast forward now, one week after football ends, i pick up where i left off, a completely stripped, gutted interior 66 gto ragtop. my dad started on the body bolts monday while i was at school, i got home, took 2 more out. next day 2 more out, today, halloween, while every other 16 year old is trick or treating, im working on my true love. i got all the body bolts out only to find i missed 2 by the rear shock towers. i also took the convertible top out (Which was a pain, im glad my buddy was there to help me) and then stood back to think, it looks like i accomplished nothing today, but i know the work pays off. i would like to be in the restoration/custom car business when i grow up, so i prefer that my dad doesnt do much work on her. she is my learning piece, and he still guides me through alot, but i do the work, and im happy to do it, as long as he supplies the cash. i hope you guys enjoy my story, and stay in tune with all my updates. and if anyone has advice dont be afraid to throw it my way 
thanks a bunch
Vinny


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

You go Vinnie, welcome aboard, you came to the right place. The guys on here are a wealth of information. Many of us, like you have dived head first into a resto. At times it will seem you are making little progress especially when you hit body and paint, but keep on it and you will be rewarded every time you walk into the garage and can say "i did that myself"...:cheers (soda) You can see photos of the whole process on mine at link below the picture.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty cool! I wish I coulda gotten mine at 16! Good luck with the build. :cheers (soda lol)


----------



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

Good job bud, Im in the same boat as you. Got my car 3 years ago when I was 21 and have done almost all of the work myself, I feel like im in over my head more often than not but it will all pay off just like Instg8ter said. My old man only helps out when its a 2 person job. You're going to learn a lot, skills you will keep forever. I too hope to have a shop someday where I can work on cars part time. Have fun and enjoy the ride and keep us updated with pictures.


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks for the support guys, it means alot! just an update, im going to try and bust my back everyday on it for as much as i can until track starts. today i got the last of the body bolts out, they were in the worst possible spot ever located right next to the rear shock towers and the wheel well. cut the top floor out, busted the cage, and zapped it with the impact from under while my dad held a wrench on the nut. the body is free now, and only thing left is to brace the body. then the body comes off hopefully sunday! arty:

does anyone have any suggestions on how to brace a convertible without welding braces? my dad saw a guy use fence posting from the striker to the hinge bolts then across from drivers to pass side. and suggestions?
heres some pictures of what i got today


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

well guys, after a week of hard work of cutting body bolts, and then a 13 straight hour day to clean the garage for room, the body is finally off! started tearing the frame apart so i can get it blasted... heres a couple pictures. what do ya'll think?
-Vinny


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

just dropped in to say i got the everything disassembled off the frame, going to send it to get sand blasted next week, and then im going to start the body work on the body. wish me luck 
heres some pictures of the frame


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome job. I used your pics and just opened up the car below the package tray to get my broken bolts out. Now, all body to frame mounts removed. I'm just installing new bushings, but is a frame off, lol.. Your build looks great. Keep on [email protected]


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

jetstang said:


> Awesome job. I used your pics and just opened up the car below the package tray to get my broken bolts out. Now, all body to frame mounts removed. I'm just installing new bushings, but is a frame off, lol.. Your build looks great. Keep on [email protected]


thanks man, one of the guys at my dads work told him to cut out the floors, and it worked.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Hang in there Vinny, you're in for a ton of work and no small amount of challenge, but it is possible.

Hope you braced that body really well before lifting it, since it's a convertable and all.

I did my 69 hardtop 100% myself. Check out photos (when you have LOTS of time..) at
Bear's 69 GTO Project

Bear


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

BearGFR said:


> Hang in there Vinny, you're in for a ton of work and no small amount of challenge, but it is possible.
> 
> Hope you braced that body really well before lifting it, since it's a convertable and all.
> 
> ...


the body is solid as a rock, its not going anywhere


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

hey guys sorry havent updated y'all in a while now. but i havent really done much, been at a stalemate with getting parts and what not. the frame should get sent out to get blasted before christmas. but the good news is we just got the motor back today! one of the happiest days in the restoration. its a 455 punched out at 462 Full Roller Motor 4 Bolt Mains with 8 1/2 : 1 compression. the motor is built to be a blower motor and we plan on mounting an 8-71 fuel injected blower on top once everything is done. hope you guys like it and comment away! thanks!
Vinny:cheers


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

hey guys just wanted to drop to say the frame was dropped off to get sand blasted and worked on should be done in a couple weeks, perfect for me because i just got out of surgery today so im going to be out for a while. 
hope everyone has a great christmas and a happy new year 
Vinny


----------



## LtBearcat (Feb 15, 2013)

*66 GTO Parts*

Hey Guys, Just bought a 66 GTO and am in the process of restoration. Can anyone advise where I can find a front wheel hub? I've checked all the parts houses and salvage yards in North Central Alabama but can't find one. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

vrusso1096 said:


> hey guys just wanted to drop to say the frame was dropped off to get sand blasted and worked on should be done in a couple weeks, perfect for me because i just got out of surgery today so im going to be out for a while.
> hope everyone has a great christmas and a happy new year
> Vinny


Updates? Frame back?


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

FlambeauHO said:


> Updates? Frame back?


No I have not yet. This place has been snubbing me without saying anything. I'm mad about it but they are doing all the work on it for free so I feel like if I tell them off it will blow up in my face. Meant to go out there today but my 101 year old great grandma was out in the hospital. Not looking too well so the frame is a lesser priority. I might go to a swap meet tomorrow to look for parts.


----------



## Orion88 (Apr 24, 2012)

It's been 8 months since we've heard anything from ya Vinny. Any new updates?!


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

And now over a year...


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

*its been a while and the GTO has not been touched *



Indecision said:


> And now over a year...


hey guys, im very sorry for not posting lately. the GTO was put to an abrupt hault due to a lack of money to finish the suspension and new body panels. just when we got enough money to start at it again, my parents needed to get a new vehicle because our van threw a rod, so we decided to buy a truck. a 1959 chevy apache stepside. i rebuilt it all and did all the body work and paint and rebuilt the motor. it was a big pause, but i learned a lot on it and learfned a lot of secrets i did not know. i want the GTO to be show quality, i think the truck taught me what it will take. heres what it looks like, all work done by me. hope to be working on the GTO soon now, i will post more soon.


----------



## vrusso1096 (Oct 30, 2012)

*oops*



Orion88 said:


> It's been 8 months since we've heard anything from ya Vinny. Any new updates?!


sorry its been a long ride for me here. my great grandma passed away after my last post so the past year was rough for us. everything was put at a standstill to cover all the expenses for what needed to be taken care of. but chekc out my last post... i know its not a gto but im pretty proud of my work, i did it 95% all me with some help of some sanding from my girlfriend... i think shes a keeper. it was a real great learning experience for me, i would rather have made mistakes on my truck than the GTO my goal is to make it a top 20 show car and all the experience i can get helps. takin my time and doing it right. ill be checkin in more too, i thought the site would send me emails when i got comments, guess not.


----------



## 1968 GTO Resto-Mod (Nov 27, 2012)

nice to see you're back vinny!
good luck moving forward with your GTO project, and try not to worry too much about how long it may be taking... quality takes time.
just work at a pace that is comfortable for you and keep that final product in your mind's eye!
i've been working on mine for well over 10 years...

to receive email notifications when someone posts in your thread click on "thread tools" and select "subscribe to this thread" then "email notification."

looking forward to following your progress!
danny


----------

